# Navigation Question



## Zipperdu (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I am wondering if Tesla is now incorporating weather information (wind) into the navigating prediction.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Not yet...


----------



## Zipperdu (2 mo ago)

Took a 130 mi drive today and had the energy consumpion page displayed. There was reference to wind under range notes. Ive attached a pic.
View attachment 46220


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Zipperdu wind is noted in the energy graph components, noting when it takes more energy than expected. I am not sure if it is factoring wind forecast into the initial prediction.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> @Zipperdu wind is noted in the energy graph components, noting when it takes more energy than expected. I am not sure if it is factoring wind forecast into the initial prediction.


Yes, I saw evidence of this on my recent road trip. Climate effects are not yet factored into range predictions, but the effects (positive or negative) are noted alongside the energy graph.


----------

